# Lat-Mover (Infantry) to MART, BRC



## CoolHand (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a quick question as I can't seem to get the straight skinny from the monitor, career planner, or a friend of mine going through the process now.

I'm an 0331 in the process setting up a lat-move package to 0321. My chief concern is that I go to MART before I'm dropped straight into BRC. When I was at Area 52 a couple years back, I distinctly remember NCO's going through MART. However, the situation seems to have changed recently and only non-infantry MOS lat-movers are allowed to attend. Or so it seems.

The impression that I've garnered is that the whole thing is case by case. I don't mean to overreach, but does anyone have any contacts, information, or general intel that could help me out?

Thanks


----------



## 25&5 (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you want to go to MART?  It is a great leadership challenge undertaking, and helps to inoculate you to how BRC and RTC are run.  I'm sure that if you can get orders to show up early that you could definitely volunteer to be in MART for a few weeks.  Give the schoolhouse a call and ask for the extension to the MART office.


----------



## CoolHand (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, I apologize if I wasn't clear. That is exactly what I want! I want to go to MART first.

Thanks for the heads up, I didn't realize it was as simple as calling the schoolhouse.

I assume that I can find the number on the website...


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 19, 2012)

Poster "is friday" has been in MART, I believe.  You ought to PM him.


----------



## CoolHand (Sep 20, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Poster "is friday" has been in MART, I believe. You ought to PM him.


 
OK, will do. Thanks.


----------



## Bloodline (Sep 20, 2012)

Coolhand, I'd be interested to hear what you find out.


----------



## CoolHand (Sep 20, 2012)

Bloodline said:


> Coolhand, I'd be interested to hear what you find out.


 

I'll let you know. I've got about a month left before I can officially start the process, but I'll be sure to update this thread and/or PM you.


----------



## Bloodline (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## is friday (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm at MART right now, yeah. There are 3 latmovers here currently. I have the Course Chief's office phone number if you cannot find it.

edit:
I'm coming from 1/4 and another Sergeant here is an SOI instructor, so yeah, you can definitely come over no matter what your MOS is. You might have to do a little leg work with your COC.


----------



## CoolHand (Sep 21, 2012)

Sent you a PM is friday.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 12, 2012)

Recon appears to be my only option as A&S won't take my grade.

My chief is Force, so naturally he's really getting at me to do this. He spoke to master guns croft @ BRC and got the skinny who also knows my monitor. He's been throwing pool cards at me to get me up to speed for BRC because the last guy he sent, failed the pool eval in the first 2 days lol. He doesn't want to go through that again I'm guessing and he also said I'll need to go to SOI first (i'm not infantry) then MART, then BRC...

I'm interested in the MART perspective from those who have attended.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 13, 2012)

Big daddy Croft is an animal!!  He's the real deal.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 14, 2012)

Teufel said:
			
		

> Big Daddy Croft is an animal!! He's the real deal.


 
My MSgt is a pretty inspiring figure, so when he tells me how he called "Big Daddy" for me to get the info on what I need to do for this particular lat move process I must have sat there for at least a minute or two thinking "Who in the f*ck is _big daddy"_


----------



## Teufel (Oct 14, 2012)

He's also a very very large man.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 14, 2012)

Just read the .mil lat move policy on the SOI West unit website under RTC.

It states the E5s must have less than 2yrs time in grade. I may be screwed in this department.


----------



## ritterk (Oct 14, 2012)

You're not screwed. I got approved for lat move, and I've been a Sgt for almost 4 years.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 14, 2012)

And this was a non-infantry lat move into the 21 field?
(infantry/non-infantry may or may not matter)

How long ago was this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ritterk (Oct 14, 2012)

I lat moved to the infantry 3 years ago, and I got approved for lat move to 21 in May of this year.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 14, 2012)

maybe some light at the end of the tunnel.. thanks for the input ritterk


----------



## ritterk (Oct 14, 2012)

It all comes down to where you get your funding from.


----------



## is friday (Oct 14, 2012)

Teufel said:


> He's also a very very large man.


He looks like he can wrestle bears.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 14, 2012)

is friday said:


> He looks like he can wrestle bears.


How do you think he got so big?


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2012)

Teufel said:


> He's also a very very large man.


He crushes souls


----------



## dmcgill (Nov 17, 2012)

If you're a 31 I'm pretty sure you have to go back to ITB and become an 11 first, before you start MART.


----------



## 25&5 (Nov 18, 2012)

412/09

 "MARINES APPROVED FOR LATERAL MOVE FROM OCCUPATIONAL FIELDS OTHER THAN INFANTRY (03XX) WILL BE REQUIRED TO FIRST GRADUATE THE (0300) BASIC INFANTRYMAN COURSE (CID M10HDG2 OR M03HDG4) FOLLOWED BY THE (0311) INFANTRY RIFLEMAN COURSE (CID M100312 OR M030314). "


----------

